# I need help with an iOS 8/wifi/IPV6 experiment.



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I recently upgraded both my iPad Air and iPhone 5S to iOS8. Since then, both mine and my mother's modems have locked up. (both are the Actiontec C1000A) The trouble seems to be with the way IPV6 is interacting with iOS8. I discovered this after I used the reset button per the CL tech suggestion, IPV6 was turned off. The modem did not lock up until I turned IPV6 back on. I have talked to Apple, CenturyLink, and Actiontec. It appears I am the only one in the known universe who has reported this issue. (8.0.2 did not fix the issue.)

What I would like is for those who have upgrade to iOS8 and and have IPV6 capable modems is some help to find out if this is isolated to the Actiontec C1000A, or are other modems having the same issue.

For those who do have IPV6 capable modems: is it enabled? If not, enable IPV6 WAN and LAN. I noticed that at the Apple store IPV6 was NOT enabled, the same with the CL store. I connected to their wifi and went to http://test-ipv6.com and confirmed this.

Once IPV6 has been enabled, use your iOS 8 device with the wifi connection. Please report if your modem locked up and how long it took, brand, etc. Try the http://test-ipv6.com site and see what score you get.

I realize IPV4 will be here for awhile, but I'd like to know if others are having this issue.

Thanks , Michael.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My router supports IPv6 however my ISP does not. Sorry that I can't help you 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Netgear WNDR3700 here. IPV6 enabled.

My iPhone 4s has been working just fine here using wifi. No hint of an issue with the original iOS8 or the latest version.

I have Charter's cable modem service w/T-Mobile phone service.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I have had IPV6 with Comcast on all Apple devices for about 6 months working great. I tested an iPad, iPhone 5, and iPhone 6 on IOS 8.0.2 to the test IPV6 website and all work great. I have a dual WAN, primary is a Motorola SB6141 for Comcast and IPV6 is fine. The backup DSL line does not have IPV6 so no testing there. There are a lot of things you can do to trace such as Wireshark traces but.... my suggestion is to try a different modem model, I suspect that is the problem.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I connected my sister's old Q1000. It's also an Actiontec modem. It's only been a few minutes so I'll have to let it run for awhile and see what happens.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

mgavs said:


> I have had IPV6 with Comcast on all Apple devices for about 6 months working great. I tested an iPad, iPhone 5, and iPhone 6 on IOS 8.0.2 to the test IPV6 website and all work great. I have a dual WAN, primary is a Motorola SB6141 for Comcast and IPV6 is fine. The backup DSL line does not have IPV6 so no testing there. There are a lot of things you can do to trace such as Wireshark traces but.... my suggestion is to try a different modem model, I suspect that is the problem.


If the Q1000 runs with out locking up I'll know. The trouble is my sister has the same modem at my mother's house. I turned off IPV6 for the time being on their modem.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It looks like the C1000A is the issue. I ran the Q1000 for a couple of days with no lockup. Even after resetting the modem to factory settings the modem still locked up after about 18 hours. Since IPV6 won't be an issue for the time being, I have turned it off. There will be newer modems available by the time it is.


----------

